# Safari



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi guys,

I have a safari booked for 1st July to Kenya. 

Where can I get Malaria injections from? a normal clinic or hospital?

Also when should i have them? now, 1-2 weeks before?

Thanks

Marc


----------



## thedevil007 (Jun 6, 2010)

The vacination u can get from any government or private hospital. Clinics are not acceptable. This vacination lasts for 3 months, so it it doesnt matters if you go aytime soon.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Cheers mate.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

To protect against Malaria you can take an oral vaccination (which remain active for a limited period only), but it is more common to take a course of tablets. Contact your GP in the first place and they will give you proper guidance.

These are the recommended vaccinations for Kenya

♥ Traveldoctor - Vaccinations and malaria prevention - Kenya

-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Elphaba,


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Malarone is the best choice for tablets if you get a choice.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Marc, if you have medical insurance check your policy. Some will fully or partly cover vaccinations.

Enjoy the safari!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I have crap company medical insurance which doesn't pay out unless I loose a leg. - and only valid in Kuwait hospitals lol e.t.c e.t.c

I have AXA worldwide care but they work on a I pay first then they reimburse me... 

I don't mind paying for it... 

is Malarone available over the counter?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It is in the UK, not sure about here.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Some people have difficulty sleeping (nightmares, incoherent dreams) while taking Malarone. Headaches and stomach irritation have also been reported, though this can be helped by taking the drug with food or a milky drink.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I believe that you also need an injection against yellow fever. My dad used to travel there a lot when I was a child and he used to take the tablets for malaria and also got the injection against yellow fever. The injection and my phobia of needles were the main reasons why I always missed out!


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> I believe that you also need an injection against yellow fever. My dad used to travel there a lot when I was a child and he used to take the tablets for malaria and also got the injection against yellow fever. The injection and my phobia of needles were the main reasons why I always missed out!


Yip! Need Yellow fever and need it 10days before you travel usually, so I'd get booked in asap.

Malarone as mentioned before is the better choice of malaria tablet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

_DXB_ said:


> Yip! Need Yellow fever and need it 10days before you travel usually, so I'd get booked in asap.
> 
> Malarone as mentioned before is the better choice of malaria tablet.


I assume the yellow fever injection is a lifetime vaccination? If not, do you know how often it needs to be updated?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

nola said:


> I assume the yellow fever injection is a lifetime vaccination? If not, do you know how often it needs to be updated?


I do not know how long it lasts for but it's definitely not for a lifetime. Depending on the frequency of your travels, you will definitely need a top up dose every now and then.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

My yellow fever is valid for 10 years.

I also got the Diptheria/Tetanus/Polio and Typhoid/Hep A injections too which were recommended but not mandatory.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> My yellow fever is valid for 10 years.
> 
> I also got the Diptheria/Tetanus/Polio and Typhoid/Hep A injections too which were recommended but not mandatory.


Thanks - that'll save me driving around trying to solve that mystery


----------

